# poisoned goat, how much charcoal?



## lilkitty90 (Dec 12, 2011)

i have been calling all over the place trying to locate some activated charcoal. a local pet store has some since she sales aquarium stuff. any idea how much to give? any certain recipe or anything? i think he may have gotten into a neighbors plants or something, not really sure where this stems from but i am going to take care of him first then locate the problem,


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You crush it and mix with enough water to make a slurry and drench him with it...... Tractor Supply carries an AC gel, I have 2 tubes here just in case.

Once you get the charcoal into him....a good heaping tablespoon mixed with a tablespoon of water and run in the blender works..... an hour after the AC is in him dose him with milk of magnesia to help clear his gut of the toxins.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Dec 12, 2011)

so just a whole lot of charcoal? should i rinse it out first and then mix it? i bought some called DAPI activated charcoal i don't have a tube, but would a syringe and squirting it down work? i don't want him to inhale it. and i really don't know how to tube so i'd rather not do that to him. do i mix the charcoal with the milk of magnesia or just with water? i need like step by step instructions. i really don't wanna mess it up.


----------



## Krazy-Kidsx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... dtoxi.html

Hope this helps, I have never had any experience with this but this is what I came up with when I did a search. I hope all goes well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just mix a tablespoon of the crushed charcoal with a bit of water, it needs to look like a slurry...syringe it into him. Follow an hour later with the M.O.M...The dose for M.O.M. is 15cc per 50lbs.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I bought some AC gel, just in case. What would the approximate dose be?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I was just going to ask the dose for the gel as well... and TSC has it?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How is your goat? If you can't get the charcoal, vitamin C detoxifies a lot of poisons. You can give human vitamin C to a goat.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Dec 12, 2011)

he seems to be doing better, i just gave him another dose of M.O.M but his spirits seem lifted, oddly enough he loved the charcoal and the mom lol he just kept wanting more, i haven't fed him yet. how long till i can feed him again?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

the dose for goats is 1-3cc per Kg. It comes in 300cc tubes and you can get the gun there as well...
M.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Dec 12, 2011)

definitely seems back to his normal self he even bleated once. i am so happy he is pulling through!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am very glad! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy to hear... he is better... :hug:


----------

